# Urgent advice needed



## Valleyglow (5 Dec 2020)

Im a complete newbie to co2. Purchased co2 art regulator with inline diffuser.

Set up last night, no noise coming from joint amd tested with soapy water. Thought all good to go. Set at 1.5 bubbles per second. 

Noticed today the bubbles still in bubble counter with solenoid off. Then noticed extinguisher i completely empty.

Installed new bottle. Assuming its not all dumped in the tank because the fisb are ok and not noticed a lot going in the tank today and been by it most of the day.

Bubbles still going with solenoid off? Turned needle valve off for now.


----------



## dcurzon (5 Dec 2020)

Sounds like solenoid is stuck in the open position. Turn off the FE and unplug, then take the solenoid apart, be aware there's a small spring in there.  Maybe a bit of dirt jamming it open. 
Should only take a few minutes.


----------



## Kezzab (6 Dec 2020)

Must be more than just stuck solenoid. A full FE wouldnt empty in 24 hours.
You Must have a leak somewhere.


----------



## Valleyglow (6 Dec 2020)

dcurzon said:


> Sounds like solenoid is stuck in the open position. Turn off the FE and unplug, then take the solenoid apart, be aware there's a small spring in there.  Maybe a bit of dirt jamming it open.
> Should only take a few minutes.


I've taken the solenoid apart and stretched the spring. Seems to have sorted the bubbles out. Changed bottles and tighten as much as I can with wrench. Second gage still dropping. Messaged co2 arts but still no reply. Shame they don't have a phone number


----------



## Andy Pierce (6 Dec 2020)

Probably missing a gasket or such between the bottle and the connector.  Check to be sure something didn't fall out somewhere along the way.  If your setup requires a gasket, then without that it won't matter how much you tighten down any connection - it will leak a lot.


----------



## Barrie Woodward (6 Dec 2020)

after dumping a 2kg fe in a few hours myself I now always perform a leak test which is as follows: connect the regulator to the fire extinguisher making sure you use 1 of the opaque semi hard washers in the fitting when nice and tight with the solenoid off and needle valve closed press the handles on the fe together and then release them this pressurises the regulator but shuts of the fe again leave it for a couple of hours and check the main pressure on the dial I sometimes use my phone and take pictures so you can compare the before and after and detect any loss also re clamping the handles whilst watching the gauge will also sometimes show you movement if so you have a leak


----------



## hypnogogia (6 Dec 2020)

Andy Pierce said:


> . If your setup requires a gasket, then without that it won't matter how much you tighten down any connection - it will leak a lot.


In my experience it would be so loud you’d hear it.


----------



## Valleyglow (6 Dec 2020)

Andy Pierce said:


> Probably missing a gasket or such between the bottle and the connector.  Check to be sure something didn't fall out somewhere along the way.  If your setup requires a gasket, then without that it won't matter how much you tighten down any connection - it will leak a lot.


Sorry when you say gasket do you mean the seal?


----------



## GHNelson (6 Dec 2020)




----------



## Andy Pierce (6 Dec 2020)

Valleyglow said:


> Sorry when you say gasket do you mean the seal?


Yes, in the lab with industrial CO2 tanks, there is a small seal/gasket/washer usually made from nylon that sits at the interface of the tank output and the bit you bolt onto the tank output.  We had one go missing once and lost the contents that way.  Nothing dramatic at least in that one case, just lost all the contents.


----------



## Tim Harrison (6 Dec 2020)

I use gas PTFE tape in addition to a gasket, or nylon washer. It gives a great seal without the risk of over tightening the reg.


----------



## jpgomes (10 Dec 2020)

Valleyglow said:


> Im a complete newbie to co2. Purchased co2 art regulator with inline diffuser.
> 
> Set up last night, no noise coming from joint amd tested with soapy water. Thought all good to go. Set at 1.5 bubbles per second.
> 
> ...


Hi there,
Do you still have the issue?


----------



## Valleyglow (11 Dec 2020)

jpgomes said:


> Hi there,
> Do you still have the issue?


Hi. I've been monitoring the gage over the last few days and doesn't appear to be any leaks. Thank you all for help. Co2Art have also been fab with customer service. Had issues issues with tank this week so been hectic. Rescaped on Monday and flooded everywhere and yesterday had issue with leaks and part needed replacing under the tank where the hoses attach so had to rescape all over again. Not been my week 🙈🙈🙈


----------

